# Puppy with swollen side/belly



## Cerberus (Apr 20, 2009)

I have a Papillon puppy who is the runt of his litter - half the size of his 6 littermates, but he still eats and plays and acts chipper, so it looked like he was going to turn out ok.

But last night before bed I saw that he has a swollen belly... not the entire belly, just one side!  It looks awful, and I don't know what to do! I wormed him, and there was some worms on the floor this morning, but he was still swollen. Please help!


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

Vet.........


----------



## FridaysMom (May 9, 2010)

If you noticed this last night before bed, and it is now 2:30 in the afternoon the next day, WHY ARE YOU HERE ASKING THIS QUESTION?? That puppy should have been at the vet ASAP!


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

Vet now! Go to the Emergency vet if your regular one is closed. Do not wait.

(He is probably the cutest puppy I've seen...please update after he's seen the vet).


----------



## ioreks_mom (Oct 1, 2008)

I really hope that you have taken him to the vet by now.

Please update us when you find out what is going on.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I cannot believe you would discover this and find it so urgernt that you only ask an internet forum and then wait. I hope that poor thing makes it. Take him to the vet and judging from not just this thread but your few other posts, stop breeding.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Something is wrong inside.....one of my ferrets had a swelling like that, and he turned out to have liver cancer (he was old)  . Or it could be the spleen, judging from the location. Either way, it's bad! He needs to see a vet ASAP! Internal swelling is never a good sign.


----------



## TLA (May 3, 2010)

I too hope that you got this little guy to a vet.

Possible herniation could be what that is also.

Please let us know what the vet tells you.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

My god.
You get this puppy to a vet RIGHT NOW. 
This looks like a herniation and could kill the pup.
I don't understand why you even have to ASK whether this is an emergency or not.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Get this pup to the vet NOW!
Is the pup of your breeding?


----------



## grab (Sep 26, 2009)

Looks like a fairly serious inguinal hernia. I'd take the pup to a vet ASAP. I've not personally seen one that large....


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

GypsyJazmine said:


> Get this pup to the vet NOW!
> Is the pup of your breeding?


From what I gather from his few other posts (shipping one of his dogs, the runt of this litter of whatever) s/he is breeding. I don't know if I can stomach one more of these type of posts.


----------



## PappyMom (Jun 5, 2009)

Looks like a hernia, take the pup to the vet ASAP.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> From what I gather from his few other posts (shipping one of his dogs, the runt of this litter of whatever) s/he is breeding. I don't know if I can stomach one more of these type of posts.


I SO hear ya'!


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

VET!!!!

This post makes me so sad on so many levels.


----------

